# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  Octopus/Octoplus Server Pack 115 Credits

## FREE3

*Service Information:* *Each Pack have 115 credits* *Using the credits:* *Each account brings 115 credits* *Which can unlock 1 LG phone T-Mobile application device* *Using the credits:* *Check Your Account Now*

----------

